# Dropout Savers?



## Maxacceleration (Dec 10, 2020)

Dropout savers look to be a nice piece for bmx or klunker bikes. What I have googled up on them all seems to be 5 year old info.
I have run into Crupi chain tensioner/dropout savers and the HelixBMX brand (?) dropout savers.
Anything else out there? Something thats gone away? Is Helix legit? (unsecure website)...They look the simplest.
Or just using  fender washer might be good enough. I have a painted frame coming up (not chrome) and I can see paint damage coming from the get go.
Thanks


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 11, 2020)

Alrighty then! I think the Crupi can be ordered.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 11, 2020)

Ok, I ordered the Crupi chain tensioner/dropout saver _and_ the Helix dropout saver. Helix site looks sketchy but I ordered off of it.
I'll post up when I receive...


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 22, 2020)

I received my Helix & Crupi frame savers/chain tensioner. The Helix is available and classic in its design - simple.
Cleaner than a big washer for frame protection...
One of these will be going on my JTT bike.
Just an fyi for a nice detail part.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 22, 2020)

The Helix is nicely machined.  It is a very good idea to stiffen the mounting area and they do protect the finish.


----------

